# Rue, the Herb as a Varroa treatment



## Dinor (Mar 6, 2007)

I have just read on a Spanish beekeeping forum that an organic beekeeper here puts a sprig of the herb Rue (Ruta graveolens - Ruda in Spanish) over his brood frames and he is controlling varroa with it. Now my Spanish is not perfect and I cannot fully understand it. A reply in the thread gives the following link which is way past my linguistic abilities. 
http://www.culturaapicola.com.ar/apuntes/sanidad/179_plantas_medicinales_varroa.pdf

Has anyone here heard of this?


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

I haven't heard of this, but I have heard of Thymol in thyme, so this might be something similar.

"Thymol is a natural insecticidal substance found in plants of the Thymus family, including such familiar kitchen spices as thyme, basil, and oregano."

http://www.honeycouncil.ca/users/folder.asp?FolderID=4906


MM


----------



## sylus p (Mar 16, 2008)

What the heck. 
I've planted some thyme in buckets and will be placing it next to my hives. Maybe I'll look into this rue plant as well. 
If the bees want it, they'll take it, if not, they'll leave it.
I always say, "You can lead a bee to thyme, but you can't make her wear a watch". 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rue


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Be careful when harvesting fresh rue not to get the oil on your skin as it will cause blistering, swelling and pain. 

I have not heard of any other reports for its use in hives against varroa, but it has been used as insect repellent in some parts of the world.


----------



## Eve Sheridan (Apr 30, 2008)

*Yes, do be careful*

I had a terrible case of rue poisoning one summer after gardening with it, much worse than poison ivy.
It was on a hot day, and in flower.


----------



## luckybear (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

I'm curious about thyme. Do you have any information supporting the use of the plant itself as a control measure against varroa? I know my bees love the one thyme plant I do have, and I will absolutely move some to the bee yard if there is eveidence to suggest that it would help. I treated my bees with thymol last summer and it seemed to work. Thanks!


----------

